# 12v Ipod Docking Station



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi does anybody know where i can get 12 volt ipod docking station from
thanks
Dave


----------



## Satfreakuk (Jun 14, 2011)

just an idea!

How about a gear4 (supermarkets have them on offer or buy online)
the streetparty 4 works on battery or comes with a small mains power supply but i am sure its possible to get a 12V adapter to drop the voltage to the required level.

Unless there is a 12v one!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

dave-rsvr said:


> hi does anybody know where i can get 12 volt ipod docking station from
> thanks
> Dave


Yes <<Here>>


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In Currys, look for the Logik LOGMI4004. It has a nominal voltage input of 13.4V, but will run comfortably down to 10.6V. I have had one for 3 years.
iPod Dock, FM/AM radio, Dual Alarm, Clock Radio, remote control and compact.
Price, last time I looked £24.99.
Gerry


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

to both the above thanks
do you just cut the plug off and put 12v one on then ?
sorry if question sounds stupid lol


----------

